# Hawaii Reviews for January 2008



## billhall (Jan 2, 2008)

January 2008 Hawaii Reviews...


----------



## billhall (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 12/13/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Stephen Appell​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hilton Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 12/1/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) (HGVC) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 14, 2008)

*Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai, 11/3/2007 , Oahu*

*Reviews received and posted*


Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai (Shell Vacations Club) 
Reviewer:   Keith & Maria Piccolo​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 14, 2008)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   2/08/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Julie Taylor​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jan 15, 2008)

*Bay Club, Big Island    12/14/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jan 17, 2008)

*WorldMark Kihei, Maui, 1/03/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


WorldMark Kihei 
Reviewer:   Pete and Anita Stoll Clapham​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 12/08/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pono Kai, Kauai,  11/10/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:   Stanley & Cheryl Tomlinson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 25, 2008)

*Wyndham Hawaii Royal Sea Cliff,Big Island, 1/05/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Wyndham Hawaii Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   Danette Glasgo​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

